
Ask HN: What tips you have to learn Python? - dillmac
Hello HN, I am 30, changing career to coding. My current job sucks, am not interested in my current job. I am noob to programming. What do you suggest?
======
danso
The best free (and purchaseable) book out there for novices-to-intermediates
is "Automating the Boring Stuff with Python". Not only is it well-written, it
captures the main gist of why programming is useful in a variety of life's use
cases:
[https://automatetheboringstuff.com/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/)

------
0x54MUR41
I also recommend this thread [0]. This thread has same question, kind of
"Python 101". One of the answer suggested for beginner, intermediate, and
advance levels.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15932381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15932381)

------
Teichopsia
Tough, you mention Python specifically, related question was posted a few days
ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15946136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15946136)

------
vxxzy
Go grab "Learn Python the Hard Way" [1]

[1]: [https://learnpythonthehardway.org/](https://learnpythonthehardway.org/)

~~~
malux85
I recommend this to many friends as it’s a great resource, but I have to
always apologise for the name every time I recommend it, I wish it would re-
brand, I turn the apology into a joke, but I feel like it’s still off-putting

